
Reproducible bioinformatics pipelines using Make - ehudla
https://bsmith89.github.io/make-bml/
======
dalke
Chris Mungall did a presentation in 2004 on "BioMake: Functional Logical Task
Management for Bioinformatics" [http://open-
bio.org/bosc2004/accepted_abstracts.html#mungall](http://open-
bio.org/bosc2004/accepted_abstracts.html#mungall) :

> For our in-house task management we required something similar to Makefiles
> in terms of level of abstraction and simplicity, yet without the limitations
> of Makefiles and related systems (ant, scons, build, etc). In particular we
> needed:
    
    
      - Asynchrnonous task management on compute farms
      - Choice of either relational database or filesystem for storing build targets
      - A cleaner specification language
      - Fully programmable logic within the Makefile specification
    

That's about the time I stopped following bioinformatics, and I don't know
what happened with it. (It's also the same conference where I discovered some
whiskeys I liked. Coincidence?)

